# Gurbani Kirtan #27 - Jo Nar Dukh Mai Dukh Nahi Mane



## kaur-1

*Gurbani Kirtan Mp3 Player - Shabad #27 - Jo Nar Dukh Mai Dukh Nahi Mane*
SGGSJ Ang 633


Sorith* Guru Teg Bahadur *
soriT mhlw 9 ]
sorath mehalaa 9 ||
Sorat'h, Ninth Mehl:

jo nru duK mY duKu nhI mwnY ]
*jo nar dhukh mai dhukh nehee maanai ||*
That man, who in the midst of pain, does not feel pain,

suK snyhu Aru BY nhI jw kY kMcn mwtI mwnY ]1] rhwau ]
*sukh sanaehu ar bhai nehee jaa kai kanchan maattee maanai ||1|| rehaao ||*
who is not affected by pleasure, affection or fear, and who looks alike upon gold and dust;||1||Pause||

nh inMidAw nh ausqiq jw kY loBu mohu AiBmwnw ]
*neh nindhiaa neh ousathath jaa kai lobh mohu abhimaanaa ||*
Who is not swayed by either slander or praise, nor affected by greed, attachment or pride;

hrK sog qy rhY inAwrau nwih mwn Apmwnw ]1]
*harakh sog thae rehai niaaro naahi maan apamaanaa ||1||*
who remains unaffected by joy and sorrow, honor and dishonor;||1||

Awsw mnsw sgl iqAwgY jg qy rhY inrwsw ]
*aasaa manasaa sagal thiaagai jag thae rehai niraasaa ||*
who renounces all hopes and desires and remains desireless in the world;

kwmu k®oDu ijh prsY nwhin iqh Git bRhmu invwsw ]2]
*kaam krodhh jih parasai naahan thih ghatt breham nivaasaa ||2||*
who is not touched by sexual desire or anger - within his heart, God dwells. ||2||

gur ikrpw ijh nr kau kInI iqh ieh jugiq pCwnI ]
*gur kirapaa jih nar ko keenee thih eih jugath pashhaanee ||*
That man, blessed by Guru's Grace, understands this way.

nwnk lIn BieE goibMd isau ijau pwnI sMig pwnI ]3]11]
*naanak leen bhaeiou gobindh sio jio paanee sang paanee ||3||11||*
O Nanak, he merges with the Lord of the Universe, like water with water. ||3||11||​

----------------------------------------
 ----------------------------------------


----------

